# new to the game



## squirrel assasin (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all my name is Marcus and I have long hunted squirrels and rabbits but I want to get into trapping them cuz their are a whole lot of them and I work so I cant do it enough to keep them from eating all of my fruit and veggies but I want to do it the ol fashion way with the hand made traps does any body know how to make them if not is their a web site to buy traps?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Marcus.....get some large wooden rat traps baited with peanut butter for them squirrels.

Smitty


----------



## squirrel assasin (Apr 25, 2007)

smitty223 said:


> Hi Marcus.....get some large wooden rat traps baited with peanut butter for them squirrels.
> 
> Smitty


will that ruin the pelts?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Nope, kills 'em just like a mouse in a mousetrap.

Smitty


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

well your best bet would be a live trap but they are a little expensive thou


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

no, you're best bet would be as smitty said. rat traps: humane, cheap, and easily workable in almost any situation.


----------

